# Found my next reel mower...



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b49VkSPUSlc


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

That's cool!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I bet that thing is a PITA to backlap.


----------

